# Alex Emelianenko high ranking mobster?



## vaj3000

Just saw this video on Russia today although it dont mention alex by name it gives a very intresting insight into his star tatoo on his shoulder. Apparently only high ranking mobsters have the right to wear it, anyone else whowears it is going to get hurt.....badly. So it begs the question how did aleks earn those stars?

Just go 1 min 20 secs into video
http://rt.com/Top_News/2010-03-23/thieves-russia-mafia-code.html#

[IMG]http://www.mmabay.co.uk/img/Aleksander Emelianenko.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## King JLB

Wow, very cool. I don't know how much we can read into this, because it's obvious Aleks makes his living fighting, but the story with all his tattoos makes for some interesting conspiracy theories.


----------



## swpthleg

I think it's safe to say that Aleks has some organizatsiya history/connections. Beyond that, it's all speculation IMO.


----------



## adminmma

Russian prison tattoos have a long history. If he has ever been incarcerated he may have received tattoos there. There is a movie called "Mark Of Cain" that is all about Russian prison tattoo culture, symbolism and superstition. As I understood it there was a time when you could be locked up for nothing and the government locked up a lot of famous artists. These artists took up the craft of tattooing as a survival strategy and the culture developed with specific symbols to mark ranking and affiliation. They could just be a symbol advertise that he was one very tough individual.


----------



## IronMan

vaj3000 said:


> Just saw this video on Russia today although it dont mention alex by name it gives a very intresting insight into his star tatoo on his shoulder. Apparently only high ranking mobsters have the right to wear it, anyone else whowears it is going to get hurt.....badly. So it begs the question how did aleks earn those stars?


Aleks is a lot like Pride.

We know that he has mob connections, and we have no idea what the extent of those connections are.

Those who speculate based on tattoos make for some interesting conspiracy theories, but the fact is, Aleks is something of a celebrity in Russia (because his brother is) and his status in the fighting world would definitely advance his status in any mob group he belonged to.

People underrate the popularity of Aleks in many circles, and people make comments about his Nazi-esque tattoos. Frankly, I just try and judge the guy based on his performance in the ring and his demeanor outside of it.


----------



## brief

I just want to see him fight, call me simple minded.


----------



## alizio

u really cant sport those tats in russia if u arent a mobster or neo nazi.

i said that awhile ago. i dont like Aleks.


----------



## dillweed

He did spend time in prison hence the tattoos. Learned it watching a Fedor documentary...


----------



## Hawndo

I saw something (history channel ftw) that said stars on the shoulders are too show you live by a certain code/tradition and have a sense of honour, be it your own or the mobs, OR they can mean you have reached a captain esque rank in the mob, whereas stars on the knees are given to mob captains to symbolise they will never be brought to their knees.

Worth a googling aswell, some excellent pieces of artistry out there, (although they tend to be on criminals).


----------



## xeberus

v vor zakone

mark of a career criminal


----------



## VolcomX311

Hawndo said:


> I saw something (history channel ftw) that said stars on the shoulders are too show you live by a certain code/tradition and have a sense of honour, be it your own or the mobs, OR they can mean you have reached a captain esque rank in the mob, whereas stars on the knees are given to mob captains to symbolise they will never be brought to their knees.
> 
> Worth a googling aswell, some excellent pieces of artistry out there, (although they tend to be on criminals).


In Russian mafia, the tattoo of a baby and the grim reaper signifies that you've killed at a young age (such as the tat on Alek's back). Those are also captain stars he has on the front.


----------



## Rusko

He is a Vor v Zakone and yes he will keep saying he is not.

Why did he go to prison do you think?

I am sure he has mob history.


Many russian celebrities have connections with mobs, some for protection some as friends and other are respected mobs themselves.


----------



## Hawndo

I thought it was common knowledge he was banged up for armed robbery, can't remember my source though but really remember hearing that.


----------



## swpthleg

Rusko said:


> He is a Vor v Zakone and yes he will keep saying he is not.
> 
> Why did he go to prison do you think?
> 
> I am sure he has mob history.
> 
> 
> Many russian celebrities have connections with mobs, some for protection some as friends and other are respected mobs themselves.


What's Vor v Zakone?

If he has a low numbered license plate on any of his cars, it's a done deal IMO.


----------



## Rusko

In the Soviet period Vory v zakone or "thieves in law" emerged. This class of criminal had to abide by certain rules in the prison system. One such rule was that cooperation with the authorities of any kind was forbidden. During World War II some prisoners made a deal with the government to join the armed forces in return for a reduced sentence, but upon their return to prison they were attacked and killed by inmates who remained loyal to the rules of the thieves.[4][5]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Mafia

funny thing google Vor v Zakone and you get a pic of Aleksander E.


----------



## JimmyJames

Rusko said:


> He is a Vor v Zakone and yes he will keep saying he is not.


His wiki page says he is. So it's gotta be true! :confused05:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksander_Emelianenko



> Shoulders: Stars: Symbolize a "career criminal" or Vor v Zakone in Russian (English translation: thief in law).












If you want read more info on Vor v Zakone......
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thief_in_law


----------



## Rusko

Why this attack all of the sudden? I didnt even read his wiki page.


----------



## JimmyJames

Rusko said:


> Why this attack all of the sudden? I didnt even read his wiki page.


It's not an attack, sorry if it came off that way............:confused02:

I was just looking up some info on him and checked his wiki page.........


----------



## swpthleg

Rusko said:


> Why this attack all of the sudden? I didnt even read his wiki page.


IDK about the entire West, but many Americans are fascinated by organizatsiya's role in Russian culture, and especially its influence on fight sports, on this forum anyway. 

It wasn't meant to be an attack.


----------



## punchbag

vaj3000 said:


> Just saw this video on Russia today although it dont mention alex by name it gives a very intresting insight into his star tatoo on his shoulder. Apparently only high ranking mobsters have the right to wear it, anyone else whowears it is going to get hurt.....badly. So it begs the question how did aleks earn those stars?
> 
> Just go 1 min 20 secs into video
> http://rt.com/Top_News/2010-03-23/thieves-russia-mafia-code.html#
> 
> [IMG]http://www.mmabay.co.uk/img/Al...t taught the art of Russian ass whipping,lol.


----------



## vaj3000

Theres only a handfull of ppl in MMA land that genuinley scare the crap outta me and alex is one of them...dunno why but i find him a hell of alot more intimidating than fedor


----------



## Rusko

well he looks twice bigger and tatoos he fights well too ^


----------



## xeberus

Rusko said:


> He is a Vor v Zakone and yes he will keep saying he is not.
> 
> Why did he go to prison do you think?
> 
> I am sure he has mob history.
> 
> 
> Many russian celebrities have connections with mobs, some for protection some as friends and other are respected mobs themselves.


I think you're right, sorry my russian is absolutely atrocious.





swpthleg said:


> What's Vor v Zakone?
> 
> If he has a low numbered license plate on any of his cars, it's a done deal IMO.


It means "criminal in law" or "criminal of law" something like that. It is the mark of organized crime, meaning the mark of a career criminal. Although I think it can be used to mean "murderer" just the same. 

I'm not 100%, I have rosetta stone for the language part and curiosity to thank for the other knowledge.


----------



## punchbag

xeberus said:


> I think you're right, sorry my russian is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means "criminal in law" or "criminal of law" something like that. It is the mark of organized crime, meaning the mark of a career criminal. Although I think it can be used to mean "murderer" just the same.
> 
> I'm not 100%, I have rosetta stone for the language part and curiosity to thank for the other knowledge.


Hiya mate, it actually means "thief by code", showing that they are criminals but follow strict rules when in their organisation, similar to Army rank structure. 
The Reaper holding a baby tattoo normally means they've killed or gone to Prison when they're young, i've heard both examples. Stars on their knees are supposed to symbolise they bow down to no one, stars on shoulders are supposed to symbolise being of a high rank within the organisation, there are others but I can't be bothered to write the list,lol.


----------



## Judoka

Aleks Emelianenko is one of my favorite fighters to watch, great hands.



Rusko said:


> funny thing google Vor v Zakone and you get a pic of Aleksander E.


LOL System of a Down came up too.


----------



## pt447

How come there's always been more discussion of Alek's alleged mob connections, and the history of his tattoos, than about him fighting? 

He's not exactly a top echelon fighter, but then why does everyone care so much about his tattoos?


----------



## swpthleg

pt447 said:


> How come there's always been more discussion of Alek's alleged mob connections, and the history of his tattoos, than about him fighting?
> 
> He's not exactly a top echelon fighter, but then why does everyone care so much about his tattoos?


B/c of the American fascination with organized crime in Russian culture/combat sports that I mentioned earlier, IMO.


----------



## alizio

how come nobody mentions that they could be neo nazi type tats??

aleks could easily be with some neo nazi mafia group, there are plenty in russia.

ppl care more cuz who his brother is.


----------



## box

People like Aleks are why Russian tourism numbers are low, lol. Nah, but i've always thought he could be a potential serial killer, even in his childhood pics.


----------



## pt447

swpthleg said:


> B/c of the American fascination with organized crime in Russian culture/combat sports that I mentioned earlier, IMO.


True. I just don't get the fascination personally.


----------



## alizio

box said:


> People like Aleks are why Russian tourism numbers are low, lol. Nah, but i've always thought he could be a potential serial killer, even in his childhood pics.


 doesnt he have cobweb tats?? that means you murdered somebody from what ive heard.

mexicans have similar tat culture but different meanings, more catholic religous stuff transfered into gang culture.


----------



## Rusko

pt447 said:


> How come there's always been more discussion of Alek's alleged mob connections, and the history of his tattoos, than about him fighting?
> 
> He's not exactly a top echelon fighter, but then why does everyone care so much about his tattoos?


WTF he is a better fighter than you think


----------



## vaj3000

AGREE^^^ He's only lost to thge very best! 

Crocop in his prime 
Josh barnett who was damn good at the time
werdum who was comming up the ranks and highly rated at the time


----------



## Judoka

Aleks explained the meaning of his tattoos on Fedor's website, I found this but I haven't seen the interview,


* Right arm: Cathedral with five domes: symbolizes five years of imprisonment.
* Shoulders: Stars: Symbolize a "career criminal" or Vor v Zakone in Russian (English translation: thief in law).
o Shoulders: More recently he has covered up the Stars with Clouds.
* Left shoulder: cobweb: Aleksander did not explain its meaning other than saying that contrary to what has been suggested by some, it does not have anything to do with the Mafiya. In Russian prisons, tattoos using this symbol typically denote drug addiction or robbery.
* Chest: The Battle of Kulikovo.
* Left shoulder: Russian script.
* Left forearm: Half cat’s head, half skull: “**** homini lupus est.” Translated: Man is a wolf to his fellow-man.
* Back: Grim Reaper holding a baby.
* Back: "Gott Mit Uns", meaning “God is with us” in German: for Aleksander, it’s a symbol of revival. This tattoo caused a controversy, since this slogan was written on belt buckles of German soldiers in the Third Reich. For many Russian prisoners the phrase means you are totally opposed to the soviet penal system.[citation needed] This phrase was very popular among prisoners during the 60's and 70's.[citation needed]
* Knees: Stars: symbolize that the owner will never be brought to his knees. These tattoos also stirred up controversy, after a picture published on his website revealed a swastika in the middle.[10]
* Pirate tattoo: stands for article 167 of Russian Criminal Code: “armed robbery”.
* “Fortis fortuna adiuvat” Translated: Fortune favors the bold.
* A name on his lower abs ('Marina'). Later covered by a tribal tattoo.
* A spider web on scalp.




alizio said:


> how come nobody mentions that they could be neo nazi type tats??
> 
> aleks could easily be with some neo nazi mafia group, there are plenty in russia.
> 
> ppl care more cuz who his brother is.


From what I have seen the tats are not neo nazi but similar tattoos that mean against prison authority.


----------



## thrshr01

M1 Global


----------



## Rusko

Judoka said:


> Aleks explained the meaning of his tattoos on Fedor's website, I found this but I haven't seen the interview,
> 
> 
> 
> o Shoulders: More recently he has covered up the Stars with Clouds.
> * Left shoulder: cobweb: Aleksander did not explain its meaning other than saying that contrary to what has been suggested by some, it does not have anything to do with the Mafiya. In Russian prisons, tattoos using this symbol typically denote drug addiction or robbery.
> *.



Thats weird it stated he is not affiliated with MAFIA

I mean this

* Shoulders: Stars: Symbolize a "career criminal" or Vor v Zakone in Russian (English translation: thief in law).

already means that you gotto be somehow affiliated with maffia.

You cant just put thouse stars at your own will. You got to have promission from a higher ranked(respected) mobster.


----------



## Zemelya

he covered up those stars BTW


----------



## Hawndo

Judoka said:


> From what I have seen the tats are not neo nazi but similar tattoos that mean against prison authority.


I've read somewhere he definitely had one tatt that was Nazi esque but covered it up a long time ago.

Cant find a source, will keep looking.


----------



## punchbag

Rusko said:


> WTF he is a better fighter than you think


Definitely he should be fighting in strikeforce or ufc in his own right ahead of the likes of struve,kimbo, al turk, stoijnic, etc. p.s on the subject of russian heavyweights anyone heard of sergei kharitonov lately, loved watching him in pride fc.


----------



## Ape City

IronMan said:


> Those who speculate based on tattoos make for some interesting conspiracy theories, but the fact is, Aleks is something of a celebrity in Russia (because his brother is) and *his status in the fighting world would definitely advance his status in any mob group he belonged to*.
> .


Uhh, what makes you think being an MMA fighter would affect your ranking in organzied crime? Short of having money I don't see how it would make a difference other than pure speculation.



Zemelya said:


> he covered up those stars BTW


Everyone seems to be ignoring this. The line in his wiki right under the first shyoulder tat description says he has covered up the stars and replaced them with clouds.

So there ya go, he isn't a Russian mobster, he's a fairy!

In all seriousness though I wonder why he had them changed.


----------



## swpthleg

Organizatsiya has always been involved with combat sports in Russia/the Russian Federation. Because of the subject matter, documentation is limited, but like many things in Russia, it's an open secret.

Therefore, his status would be elevated in the world of Russian organized crime.


----------



## Ape City

Cool thanks I dide not know that!


----------



## ZENKI1

Aleks has plenty of meaningful tats.. There isnt anything to argue about it.. Its not like hes ever going to go publicly and say his mob involvement.


----------



## Rusko

Alex and his friends have a rap song


----------



## wolunt

I've always joked about him being part of the mob, now it seems more legit.


----------



## DropKick

Interesting, Aleks recently had the star tats on his shoulders covered. Maybe he's not a mobster.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Tattoos*

Did he cover them or lazer them off and get new ones?


----------

